# RS-485, 150m de cable y sus problemas



## Duyaj (Mar 28, 2014)

Estoy reparando un tablero marcador de carreras, bolas, strikes etc para un campo de softball.

Reemplacé el cableado que va de la cabina (donde está un panel de control para el marcador) hasta el tablero mismo. Son 150 m de distancia entre estos dos puntos. El cableado anterior era una coleccion de empalmes de diferentes calibres pero funcionaba. Dejó de funcionar porque en alguno de esos puntos de unión, la humedad hizo de las suyas y sulfató los empalmes.

Propuse usar un cable UTP cat 5e con recubrimiento de pvc como reemplazo y se cambió el cable. El primer problema que se me ha presentado es que la alimentación no es aceptable, yo esperaba una caída de tensión, pero en vez de eso tengo una fluctuación de voltaje que hace que el panel de control prenda y apague intermitentemente. Ahí dejé el asunto aquel día. 

Hoy me propongo estudiar más a fondo el problema, quizás se trate de inducción, o cable roto (muy poco probable, pero no lo descarto) o la fuente de alimentación ( el tablero alimenta a la caja de control).
Pondré un capacitor a la entrada del panel de control.
Usaré el trenzado de los pares para tratar de aliviar el problema de ruido.
Alimentaré externamente el panel de control (resolvería el problema de alimentación, pero la comunicación aún no se si se vea afectada por lo mismo)


Ya para terminar les describo  las señales:
La comunicación es RS-485, utiliza cuatro señales y 6 pines de un conector db9.
Las señales son tx,rx, que usan un pin del conector cada uno y la alimentación usa 4 pines , dos para los 12 V y dos para ref.

Si todo falla quizás cambie el cable por uno apantallado o mejor protegido.
Me encantaría leer sus sugerencias y experiencias en situaciones similares: que cable usarían, que observarían en la instalación o equipo etc., de igual manera espero que (y si se resuelve todo correctamente) le sirva a alguien de referencia.

Gracias por leer!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2014)

La caída de tensión es lógica en cuanto a la distancia.
En mi casa sólo había 20 metros de cable entre el pulsador y el timbre y la tensión caía tanto que no funcionaba.

Por otro lado si está cerca de cables de tensión de red, o cualquier cosa que irradie obviamente se van a inducir corrientes que van a molestar...

lo mejor en ese caso...es conectar la malla metálica del cable (que suele ser una película fina de aluminio o algo así) a tierra física... probar


----------



## papirrin (Mar 28, 2014)

porque la primer reaccion es tratar de apantallar todo o echarle la culpa al ruido cuando se trata de un cable largo?

si baja la potencia pon un repetidor de rs485 ....


----------



## Duyaj (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> La caída de tensión es lógica en cuanto a la distancia.
> En mi casa sólo había 20 metros de cable entre el pulsador y el timbre y la tensión caía tanto que no funcionaba.
> 
> Por otro lado si está cerca de cables de tensión de red, o cualquier cosa que irradie obviamente se van a inducir corrientes que van a molestar...
> ...



Pues sí. Quizás por ingenuidad no esperaba tanta caída de tensión. Hoy hice medidas y de 12V se abate hasta 6V cuando se le aplica carga. Alimenté la caja de control con una fuente externa para probar las señales de Tx y Rx y el panel ni las notó.
Lamento la elección que hice de cable.

Me traje un pedazo del que estaba antes: es cable marca honeywell, cuatro conductores  18 AWG y sin apantallamiento.
El que estoy usando es de 8 conductores de 24 awg. Quizás si deba cambiar el cable... 

El repetidor que menciona Papirrin está elegante, pero se sale de presupuesto.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 29, 2014)

yo mencionaba lo del repetidor para que vieras esa opcion, lo puedes fabricar tu mismo, en teoria por definicion:



> el rs 485 Está definido como un sistema en bus de transmisión multipunto diferencial, es ideal para transmitir a altas velocidades sobre largas distancias (35 Mbit/s hasta 10 metros y 100 kbit/s en 1200 metros)



o sea que tambien puedes intentar bajar la tasa de transmision si es que la puedes modificar, pero falta que proporciones mas datos.


----------



## Duyaj (Mar 29, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> yo mencionaba lo del repetidor para que vieras esa opcion, lo puedes fabricar tu mismo, en teoria por definicion:
> 
> 
> 
> o sea que puedes intentar bajar la tasa de transmision si es que la puedes modificar, pero falta que proporciones mas datos.


Sí definitivamente podría hacer uno, pero sería otro proyecto aparte.
También me tocó ver funcionar el panel con el cable anterior hace un par de años sin aditamento alguno. 
Necesito explotar hasta la última opción con cable utp que compré. 
Lo siguiente que intentaré será usar dos pares para tx y dos para rx. cuatro conductores 24 deberían ser suficientes, si no, le dejare todo el cable a tx y instalaré los otros 150m del carrete, dedicado exclusivamente a rx. La alimentación siempre la puedo proveer de otros modos así que no me preocupa tanto.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 29, 2014)

bueno si se te complica lo del cable y quieres intentar con un repetidor puedes hacerlo asi:


----------



## Duyaj (Jun 4, 2014)

Bueno, resulta que estaba descompuesto el MAX487 en la caja de control y cuando lo reemplazé se acababaron los problemas de comunicación,
El voltaje se siguió abatiendo por la longitud del cable y ni usando 6 conductores de los 8 lo pude solucionar. En vez de encargar otro cable y gastar más dinero, lo resolví adaptándole a la cajita de control un convertidor de voltaje que compré en una tienda de segunda mano y listo!
Gracias a Papirrín y Draco por su ayuda!
Saludos!


----------

